# Install postgresql support for php 5.1.6



## j_szucs (Nov 10, 2010)

I administer a FreeBSD 6.2 server that is totally separated from the internet by the corporate firewall.
Php 5.1.6 is installed on the server without postgresql support.
Lately, postgresql 8.4 was also installed from source, not using the ports tree, since that does not work for lack of access to the internet, plus it holds obsolete versions of postgresql.

Can postgresql support in php 5.1.6 be enabled somehow in this environment? (I do not need any administration functions, just pg_connect() to work)

Being separated from internet, I would prefer to keep the installed version 5.1.6 of php, and also postgresql version 8.4, if possible. Can this be done? How to compile just the postgresql extension of php? 

P.S.
I have started installation php5-pgsql under the ports tree by copying php-5.1.6.tar.bz2 under /usr/ports/distfile beforewards, but next it wanted to install postgresql-client-7.4.13 (and of course failed) that could mess my existing postgresql-8.4 installation. Can this be avoided somehow?


----------

